# IT-Movie



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

this movie was on tv today, you know the one with the weird clown. Well i must say it sent my dp into a tizzy. Prob just the fact that only the children can see the guy and it just made me feel so weird, dont watch it! haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

GAHHH as i was posting this the guy goes "i dont know the difference between my life and my dreams", if that's not dp wat the hell is?! haha


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

God i remember seing that movie years ago i hated it. Not because it made me feel weird but because i didnt like the movie.

Donnie darko is a pretty cool movie. I think the character in that has schizophrenia or some form of psychosis doesent he?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Ha...I just bought this DVD on Friday.

I loved reading Stephen King when I was young and I taped "IT" off the tv years ago. Came across the dvd going cheap at the shops on Friday and decided to grab it.

I have watched it plenty of times over the years and can quote heaps from it...I have a bit of a love/hate thing with it though. It scares me stupid...clowns can really creep me out at times, and the whole concept of it all is really quite terrifying.



> This film doesn't relate to Dp but have you seen Donnie darko?


Hmmm...if you've only seen the movie version then perhaps not...but if you ever read the book as well you might see some correlations with dp/dr (especially the questioning of reality and some of the related concepts).


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

i think he means IT the book correlates with DP. and yea i've seen donnie darko, that was prior to dp, i think it may be best for me to not watch it right now haha.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Jgard10 said:


> i think he means IT the book correlates with DP. and yea i've seen donnie darko, that was prior to dp, i think it may be best for me to not watch it right now haha.


 If you wanna see a movie that will really bring out your dp/dr watch twin peak's: fire walk with me. It's the strangest movie i have ever seen. After watching it i felt like i had taken a mild dose of mushrooms.

It even made my brother feel really weird and he doesent have dp/dr or anything else.

The naked lunch is another totally strange movie that is sure to bring out feeling's of dp/dr.

Clowns also weird me out as well as piss me off so maybe that's why i didnt like the movie IT. The only stephen king movie's i like are the shining and the shawshank redemption.

I like the stephen king book insomnia thats pretty good. But im just not a big fan of his at all.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

:shock: IT is what caused my fear of clowns. Did nothing for my dp/dr though... just creepy.

Donnie darko on the other hand messed me up for a few hours after watching it. Still does.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

*Vivre Pennywise!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

AHHH i so wasnt expecting that picture to be there and i scrolled down real fast and it actually scared me, u suck haha


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I didn't really like the movie "It" either but I must admit that clown was creepy as sh*t. That was a lonnnng movie.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> The naked lunch is another totally strange movie that is sure to bring out feeling's of dp/dr.


Yeah...my brother got The Naked Lunch out on video when I was younger...it weirded me out for a good few hours. I'm not sure I would recommend it to anyone but it was an experience. Up there wth the strangest movie I've ever seen.

Is Donnie Darko a recent movie? I've never heard of it.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Epiphany said:


> > Is Donnie Darko a recent movie? I've never heard of it.


 It came out a few years ago. It's a pretty cool movie i think the leed character suffers from schizophrenia. He has hallucinations and stuff it's pretty weird.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> If you wanna see a movie that will really bring out your dp/dr watch twin peak's: fire walk with me.


Ain't that the truth. A truely bizarre film, with some really quite disturbing moments.

As for 'IT', I am not a fan of Stephen King, but I must say the film scared the living daylights out of me. 'THEY ALL DROWN DOWN HEEEEEEERE'.

Except the silly bit at the end when Pennywise turns out to be a gigantic spider from outerspace.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> Except the silly bit at the end when Pennywise turns out to be a gigantic spider from outerspace.


 That's one of the reason's i didnt like that movie. That ending really pissed me off and made no goddamn sense


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

It's "THEY ALLLLLL FLOAT DOWN HERE...AND WHEN YOU"RE DOWN HERE WITH US, YOU'LL FLOAT TOO".

Much creepier than drowning.

I haven't read a Stephen King book in years but I read heaps during my teens. If you read the book IT, the spider bit makes much more sense. And it goes into much more depth about "the Deadlights". It was obviously much too hard to capture in the movie the essence of what IT really is...the book explains it so much better. I haven't read it for years but wouldn't mind giving it another go. Basically the clown and the spider were just forms IT took that allowed our puny human minds to accept...it's true form (which was more like the deadlights) was supposedly beyond the realm of human comprehension. Anyway...the book is much scarier (or so I remember it). Still...worth a read I think.

Wasn't Twin Peaks a tv series???


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Epiphany said:


> Wasn't Twin Peaks a tv series???


 Ya it was a series but i think it only lasted a year. I never got to see it.

They also made the movie fire walk with me which i dont think has anything to do with the series. That is by far the strangest movie i have ever seen. It's really disturbing but im not too sure what makes it so dusturbing. It's just the general atmosphere of the movie.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Except the silly bit at the end when Pennywise turns out to be a gigantic spider from outerspace.


Damn I don't even remember that part. I thought I watched the whole movie. All I remember is I was watching for what I wanna say was like 3 hours and all of a sudden someone knocked on my front door and it scared the sh*t out of me. So I guess I tuned out before the spider part.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

yea, had you seen the end you wuldnt have been freaked out, i was scared for the first 3 hours, and then the final hour came, along with the horrid acting, and the stupid giant spider, i'm sure the book is much better.


----------

